# Aquarius cal-boost from Canadian tire



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone used this for adding calcium to there tank? I have started using it as I am on Vancouver island and have extremely soft water with low TDs. I am using it along with Epsom salts to bring up my tds.
Just wondering if anyone else is using this product?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Haven't used that exact brand; but I'm using a similar product (got it from home hardware) in my tanks (mainly the shrimp tank). Haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

No sense in paying so much for equilibrium when the materials are so cheap.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## InnerTubeMan (Nov 25, 2016)

So, if Cal-Boost is safe to use... what about other pool products like Alka-Boost. Could that be used in place of Epsom salt, or Aquarium salt? 
I only ask becasue I have a big buckets of both left from this summers pool and if needed would not have to go buy these products specific for the aquarium again.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I use both Cal-boost and alka-boost in my gold fish pond, they seem to like it, better than our soft water!, no problems so far.


----------

